#     ,   ?

## .

__ . __  __.
,   ,     ,       .
     ?

----------

?

----------


## mvf

> ?


 ()?  :Wink:  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=217645

----------


## Larik

.  ",         "

----------

, ,   (  !)  -     . 

    ,     .     -      ,  ,   ... 
   ,       ,              .      :Wink:

----------


## zhur

,              ...  . ,  ,  ,   ,   .        . ,   ,    ,        ,         ,       :Frown: (
 ,   ...

----------


## .

,                 :Embarrassment:     ,

----------

> 


   ,     .       .

----------


## .

:Smilie:       ,     ,    ,     :Smilie:

----------

> .


  ,    -    : " , 1    ?"        ""  10-15  .  .  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> ,    -


!        ...

----------


## Feminka

- !!!  :Smilie:      ,      .

----------

> , 1    ?"        ""  10-15  .


    ,              :Big Grin:

----------

> - !!!      ,      .


  -

----------


## Coreopsis

,  -.   ,      ,  ,  ,  .    ,    ,  . .......

----------


## Strekozk@

> ,

----------


## olga_buh

:    . ,        , . 

        .        ,     .      .   .    :Frown:

----------


## Coreopsis

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

.      ,     ..  . ,     , -  . , , .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Strekozk@

-

----------


## GalinaKib

,         -       1   .
..  " "  "  "    .

    .      ( )   " ".   ,      ,  .   ,        .

----------


## .

> -


 ,       :Smilie:

----------

> - !!!      ,      .


         ,      !!!!          .

----------


## Strekozk@

,     ""   ,       (    )    ,   . ,

----------


## Kiss

1-   ?  -   ...

----------


## Strekozk@

,   ,    ,    1 -    :Smilie:        ,  - ,   ,           :Smilie:

----------

,  1,     (    1997),   ,       ,     ,    . , ,  - ,     ?
            -     , -  .    ,    - .

----------

,     :Cool:

----------


## Lenik

.      ,        :Embarrassment:       -  .

----------


## Safra

!              .      ,        ,   ,       ..  ..   .

----------


## margo1124

1

----------


## Solana

.
      , ..   .  1.    -      .       ,        :Smilie:

----------


## tinkaer

,          ,     -    ,        :yes:   :Wink:

----------


## Strekozk@

> 


      ,  ,     ,    (   ),      (  ,    ).
, ,    ,     . , ,   . :Rotate:

----------


## Andrey_R

,         ,           ""  .

----------

> ,    **    ,      **   ""  .

----------

> ,         ,           ""  .


 ,  .

----------


## olija

.             ?

----------


## Andrey_R

.

----------


## Olga.

,   (, ),  " ",     ,   


> 


,      (),     .

----------


## Olga.

> ,           ""


    .

----------

,       , . 18   :Smilie:

----------


## YP

6      ,   
   - ,  
   -  ,       ,  ,     -     .
 -   ,     ( ),      /.

----------

YP     .

----------


## -7

.    .      .   -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

. - ,  .
    ?
   .       ,  ,   , -, ,  ,  .     ,  ,  .      .      - ,  15 %   -    ?
      - ?    ???
     1. Exel , .

----------


## Ego

** ,      ""   :Cool:

----------

.    6%.   " ".  ,  ,      )))  ,    !

----------

> ** ,      ""


  ?!      )))))))

----------


## Ego

** ,  ....      ....    - ?  :Smilie: 
  ,   ,          :Wink:

----------

?      z-

----------

> - ?


   ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Ego

> ?


 **
   ,     * *   :Wink:

----------

:         ,

----------

> ,   ,


   ? :Confused:

----------

!
 !
     . 
        -   (  ),    +   . 
 .
 ,     84- ,         87 ..?  :Frown: 
    10 ..
       ,    ?

----------

> ,  -.   ,      ,  ,  ,  .    ,    ,  . .......


    ?

----------

> !
>  !
>      . 
>         -   (  ),    +   . 
>  .
>  ,     84- ,         87 ..? 
>     10 ..
>        ,    ?


   ,        .,  "",   . ,      ,..       ..    .,    ,        (    ).

----------

,      .    , , - ,          ?       :,  ..-   ,     .  "  "       ,     .        ,       :    ,..   - . "         -"
 (     ,  -  ).  :Wow:

----------


## .

> ?


  :Wink:  
   ,        ,    ,   .   ,          :Wink:  



> 10 ..
>        ,    ?


  .      84       .      ,    .     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Coreopsis

> ?


   )))

----------

> )))


     ,,  .

----------

?

----------


## mvf

> ?


50, 51, 55

----------

> ?


, ,    ,   . , . :Big Grin:    , , ?
 :Confused:

----------

> 50, 51, 55


  ,    ,    !  :Wow:

----------

:Wow:  ,    ! ,     :Big Grin:     -      .

----------

> ,    ! ,        -      .


   ,,       ,    ...

----------

(  ,    )             .  :Smilie:     -  10  - ,       .

----------

:      ., -   : -...  , , ,  , 21   .   .    :  !      ...

----------


## IrinaDA

> ,        ,    ,   .


  :yes:     ,     (-   ,    ,         :Wink: ),       ,  ... 
      .   , , ,    ,   ,  ,   ,        :Frown:     -,     .  .    -  :Smilie:       ,    :Smilie:

----------


## kondreu

.     .      6%,       ,  ,   .   01, 02, 04, 20, 25, 26, 50, 51, 68, 69, 70...        ,  .
, ,         .   ?    76.9 ( -  -)  50. -   ..  ..              :  50,51  76.9
     76-...
  ?

----------

> .     .      6%,       ,  ,   .   01, 02, 04, 20, 25, 26, 50, 51, 68, 69, 70...        ,  .
> , ,         .   ?    76.9 ( -  -)  50. -   ..  ..              :  50,51  76.9
>      76-...
>   ?


   :    ,  .

----------


## kondreu

,     :yes:    - -    ,    :Smilie:

----------

> ,       - -    ,


  -: ,,  -

----------


## kondreu

> -: ,,  -


       ...     ....  2  (  )   10   (    )   ""  :yes:

----------

> ...     ....  2  (  )   10   (    )   ""


,    :

----------


## kondreu

> ,    :


 :Redface:

----------

> 


  :Redface:          :   ,   ,     .        .

----------


## mizeri

"".   ,    15%  ,      6%  "".    ""        ,      . ,       ,        -   ,    ,         . ...

----------

> -


  ,      .

----------


## mizeri

> ,      .


    (        )       ,     .

----------


## tkbv

-,        - ?

----------

(15%)+   ,     ,   ,       ,                1    , .        ,    ,  .      1.             ?

----------


## .

> 


  -  .       1    ?

----------

..,     ,           .     2-     ?

----------

..   .   .

 8    6  15 %
 ,    1
    1    .
  .
          .

 .

  ,    ,   .  ??

----------


## .

> .     2-     ?


 
**,     ?  ?    1          ?

----------


## SanInvest

6%
 ,   .
 .
  ,    Excel-

----------

*.*,  ? .
    .

  .
      .
   .

----------

,   . .

----------

. ..  .  ,  !

----------


## C-m-v

?                  ?

----------


## .

> ?


  .

----------


## L_belena

.   -.      1  7.7, ..   ,  .        1  8.1.  01, 02, 10, 19, 20, 26, 50, 51, 57, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 73, 76, 90, 91.          7.7,    8   :Smilie: .  .  .            .

----------


## ikehu

.?  ,   .  . , ,     .
  !

----------

> .?  ,   .  . , ,     .
>   !


-   -    .
 -     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## L125

[quote]  ![/quote     !!!!!  :Smilie:

----------

[QUOTE=L125;51970086]


> ![/quote     !!!!!


    ,        .     ?    ( ,)

----------


## ikehu

> -   -    .


 ,    ,       :Smilie:  ...       :Smilie:      , ,   -  ,  ...        :Wink:

----------

> ,    ,       ...           , ,   -  ,  ...


 ,   ,,.          .   ?

----------


## ikehu

> ,   ,,.          .   ?


...   .      ...        :Redface:

----------

> ...   .      ...


   ,,, ( ,,)   ,       -. -   :"      -".          .

----------


## Elfg

,        ,       (),     ,   " ".
 !

----------


## ilmir$

.    15%   ,         1.

----------

> .    15%   ,         1.


 ?     ,  .     1 .

----------


## ilmir$



----------


## ilmir$

1.01.2009

----------

> 


   ,      
 .

----------

"" ,      ,     ,    ( ). )

----------

> ,   ,,.          .   ?


    -15%,   . .    ,      .   ,         -         .

----------

> ,


 ,      


> 


 


> 


  ?


> 


   ,

----------


## .

> 


    .   ?

----------

> -15%,   . .    ,      .   ,         -         .


    ,  ,  ,

----------

?       , -   ..     .           .              (      ),        .

----------


## mvf

> 


 - ,  - .  .

----------

> ?       , -   ..     .           .              (      ),        .


    ,    ,   .      ,     ,      ,   .      (   )?

----------


## Ego

> ?


    ,    ?  :Wink:

----------

> ,    ?


   , ?

----------

.     
                   ?



             . 

                            20  2004 .
                            N 21-09/34235

                                 ()


           4    346.11      ,
      ,   

           ,      
    22.09.93 N 40,     22.05.2003
N  54-  "   -   
    ()    
".
               ,            
         ,        
.
        ,                
     ,  
3   5   ,   
   ,       
.



   I 
                                                          .. 
20  2004 .
N 21-09/34235

----------


## Ego

> , ?


,   ,      :yes:

----------


## Ego

**, .54  
,   :Smilie:

----------

.      ?          (  ,    ,   )  ,        ?



        21.11.1996 N 129- "  "     (. 1 . 4 ).  . 2 . 4   ,       ,       ,     .

 ,  ,             ,          .

  ,         ,           .

              ,        (. 5 . 346.26  ).

          ,        22.09.1993 N 40,      (, ,   ),      (. . 1 - 3)  . 44 .

       17.07.2006 N 08-17/2540 ,           .  ,                    ,       17.10.2006 N 36-3/1993.

        ,     (. 23  ).

 ,       ,          (    06.03.2007 N 03-11-05/42,    04.03.2005 N 22-3-13/293,      10.04.2007 N 65-5019/06).

      , ,          (  -   09.02.2007 N 19-15197/06-02-35/07-1,    15.01.2007 N -40/13220-06, -   15.03.2007 N 56-45561/2006).

 ,              :        .

13  2008

----------

> ,              :        .


      15           ,   :yes:

----------


## Ego

**, 
             -?  :Wink:

----------

> **, 
>              -?


     ,

----------


## Ego

> 


   ,     ?  :Wink:

----------

> ,


           :   ,         .

----------

,       ,

----------

> ,       ,


    ,     ?
    ,      ,   ,  . 
     ,     .

----------

?      " ", ,        ,      .

----------

> ?      " ", ,        ,      .


  :       :    .

----------


## RajichenoK

** , ,        , . :yes: 

  _      ,         ,    (    ). 

    _        _.

     ,       _

----------

> , ,        , .


         ?

----------


## RajichenoK

_  ,   :Embarrassment: ,

----------


## .

-,  , , ... ()
,       .              :Smilie: 
 -    , ,  ,    .       ,     . ,   ,  .

----------


## antkonst

, ,     ,      ?

----------


## .

.     - .
,       ,   FAQ

----------


## Fefanton

.   ()    "".    ?         ?      ?        .    . ,      .

----------


## Fefanton

:      ,  ,      ?       ,     ? 
      ,      ?

----------

> .   ()    "".    ?         ?      ?        .    . ,      .


    -   ,     .    ,

----------

> :      ,  ,      ?       ,     ? 
>       ,      ?


1-  ,  , ,..     ,  ,   (  ),..     .
2-        :    ,     .

----------


## Fefanton

> -   ,     .    ,


, ,    .   ,    . ..  ,   .

----------


## .

*Fefanton*,                 ?   :Frown:

----------


## Fefanton

.    :Smilie:

----------


## .

. , , ,  (  ).      -    .    .      ,        .

----------


## buh

. ,       ,    .

----------


## kasatkina-kupec

.   2001 . ,(!!!)      .    - ???    !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .   2001 . ,(!!!)      .    - ???    !!!


  ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## .2009

> . - ,  .
>     ?
>    .       ,  ,   , -, ,  ,  .     ,  ,  .      .      - ,  15 %   -    ?
>       - ?    ???
>      1. Exel , .


     -    50,   -    51,  -   68,  -  70..... , : 62, 69,   -   68.    ,      .  -, ....         . .      ,   !    ,        ......  ,    .?     .....
  -  ,   ,      .   .

----------


## tinkaer

.2009
  ,    -  ,    . :Smilie:

----------


## tinkaer

> .   2001 . ,(!!!)      .    - ???    !!!


    ,     ?

----------


## .2009

> .2009
>   ,    -  ,    .


    ......      ,      ,   .      ,   .........    ,         . .     "-",      ,   ,   ,      .    !

----------


## tinkaer

-     -, ,       -     :Smilie: .   ,      -    ,  .  :yes:

----------


## .2009

> -     -, ,       -    .   ,      -    ,  .


 .       ,   10- .

----------


## D-M

> ,(!!!)      .    - ???    !!!



 :Big Grin:  
_________________________
                     |
                     |
                     |
                     |
                     |
                     |

 :Stick Out Tongue: 

     ,   ,       ( ),   :

----------

> ________________________
> ......................|
> .                     |
> .                     |
> .                     |
> .                     |
> .                     |


, ,    ,

----------


## Ego

*D-M*,    :Cool:

----------


## D-M

> D-M,


  :yes:      ,   " ",  :




> ,   ,       ( )



      .

----------


## ikehu

,    ,   ,       (   :Embarrassment: ).
   , ..   ?        -  - ? , ,       ""  ""?      "", ""  ""?     ""?    (  )    . , ,  !
   ,    ,     ... ... :OnFire:

----------

> , ..   ?        -  - ? , ,       ""  ""?      "", ""  ""?     ""?    (  )    . , ,  !
>    ,    ,     ... ...


       :  ,  -

----------


## tinkaer

2  -   .   .

----------

- ""

----------


## tinkaer

,    :yes:

----------

,

----------

> ,


     ,.. :Big Grin:

----------


## tinkaer

:Smilie:         - ,   ,       :Smilie:

----------

> - ,   ,


   ,   ,    ..

----------


## tinkaer

4  -     ,      :Smilie:

----------

> 4  -     ,


   10   , -       :Big Grin:

----------

, , !         ,    ,  /    .    /      ,  /    ,  ,      ?!   ,      /     , ?  !

----------

> , , !         ,    ,  /    .    /      ,  /    ,  ,      ?!   ,      /     , ?  !


    , :  ,

----------

!
 ,       .    /  ,      .           ,        ....       /     ???     ?

----------


## Feminka

/,        .

----------


## .

**,          .

----------

.    -.  .
04.05.09     
   ,      ,          .         13  2009 .  07-05-08/156.      ,       ,      . ,          .        -     .   ,     .   ,    ,      -  ,         .  ,  ,         ,     . .

----------


## Shnataly

...        ...     4   ...

----------


## D-M

> ,       ,      .



      ?

----------

.  .      (, )    ,    1-        ,   ,             (      ,   150 . ,        :Embarrassment:   :Wow: )

----------


## Feminka

> 150 . ,


  ,     .

----------

> ,     .


 ,          .   /    .  , , .   3        ,     ,    .      ,     ,   ,   .    ,            **,       .        ,       .      ,    -  - ,    ( )       . , . :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,       ,  .     
,  -  ,  .      .

----------

. ,         .      .    :          1 7.  ?   -    ?

  ,  (      ), /,   , 26 , ,     ( ).   -   19    -  19  ....

----------


## .

> 1 7.  ?


  .         -    .

----------

,     .  ,    ?
1)       ( ,         ...)
2)      /     ,      (  -     )?
3)       19 ,      (   )   ...
4) 26    -         2     ...

----------


## .

**,

----------

.   :    ? . ,    ""?

    13.04.2009  07-05-08/156 
:

  ,  ,          .

:

      "--"  20.03.2009  427     ,  ,     ,         ,      23.03.2005  45,     ,     ,        ( ,   )       ,       .

     ,        (         )       ,   "    "  .            -                .

      ,         .  ,        ;  ;        ;         ;          .

    ,              .      -      .             -                 "    ". ,    ,    ,                    ,    "  " (              )       .



..

-  : www.minfin.ru

----------


## .

**,   ,            ?   :Frown:

----------

,          . 
  :     -        ? :EEK!:

----------

> ,          . 
>   :     -        ?


, /-   ,      -

----------


## svyazM

.           .     24.01.08  30.09.08.   ,        ( 01.10.09)  .     -  (   ).         .\    .   17.7 .       ,       .    .

----------


## .

> ,       .


 ...      .   ,   ,    :Embarrassment:

----------

.-  (    )  2 .() .  , 1,  :Wow:   (    ).   "" .      .      "-".       (  ,,,  )           (     )?        .          .   -    (((      :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## .

**,

----------

.  ( )-       . - ,,  ...       ?        -       (  )-    ?
 -. . ,   -     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 11

, .. , , /, ,  (  )  ..,     ,   . ?
    1 .    .

----------


## 11

,   -    .
  -   .    ,       ...  -...    :Frown:

----------


## .

> (  )


   -              ,     .

----------


## 11

.
 ,           .
    .

 ,      .  .   :Smilie:  

  ,     -    ,    .

----------

2.     6%   ?

----------


## .

6% .      :Embarrassment: 
 ,       :Smilie:

----------


## ponDR

.  )

----------


## REG_ina

> .    ( ) -        .   -  ,   ...        ?          -         (  ) -     ?
>  -.  .  ,     -      ?


   ,       .   ?   ,               ?     ,     ,        . ,  .  ,         .     , ,        ,        (  )     ,  ,      . ... - ...   ...
  ,      , ,  ,  " -.  "   ,         (     ,     .  ,  ,     (    ,      ,    ,    , ,  ).    ,      ? 
 ,   :       ,         .             ,    .    (  )      . 

,     -,    (,          !)        ,  .  ,        -     ,  ,      -      .   ,   ,   . ,     (++,    )     .            -   .  ,  ,     -  .    -     .  .   ,      ,        ( ,          ) -   / .   ,      - " ". 
  ,        ,  : 
-    - (/, .. /), 
-    (/,            )
-    - (/).
  ,     ,   .   - .     .
  ,     ,   . ...  -  .     ,     ,    .  ,  -  .  ,  ...

----------


## .

> ?   ,               ?


        .   ?       ?           ?



> ,   :       ,         .


      ,    .           .



> -,    (,          !)        ,  .


         ?       ?



> ,     (++,    )


    .            :Wink:

----------


## Anders

:      ,   ,     9    :      ,       9 .  ?      9 ?

----------


## tinkaer

?

----------


## Anders

> ?


,      -,      2008 . ( )    9 .  ,     .

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## 7777

,        .  .  :Frown:

----------


## D-M

> -


 /     3   ,   ,    2008 .

----------

! ! - ?    ? ,     ,   . -  .        ,   ,  , -. ,   ,     : , ,       ( .) . ,  ,   -,   (),    .

----------


## ..

> ,        .  .


    ,   .   ,    ,  ,  "    ", -        .        .    ?    , , -.   15%,      ,   . 
  ,    ,     .    ?      .
          .       ,    ,      ,    ,    .

----------

))
,   -  
      ,  ,  ?

----------


## na-na

, .  , , .

----------


## ksv5051

,   ,    ,  ,        !     !

----------

> , .  , , .


   .  ()=-. 2=6-4.    ,   .  - !

----------


## rempk

.
     .   .
  .    .       ,   ,         .
   ?        ?
               .

----------

*rempk*,          ))

----------


## -

> :    . ,        , .


     .      ,          . 
 :  -  (), ** ,   ,      . :      ,   .          .   :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

*-*,      .

----------


## -

> *-*,      .


  :yes:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## NATALYA*

!     .  .       ?     99?

----------


## mvf

-   #224    .

----------


## NATALYA*

> -   #224    .

----------


## mvf

> ?


   , .

----------


## NATALYA*

> , .


,    ? :Redface:

----------


## mvf

41, .

----------


## Tetanium

15%  -     1 ,    1-2   ,   .  8 , -, ,    ,   ,    ,    (      ) -                 ,    ,     . 
          -    -  ,    ,      -   ""   .
              ,        ,    ,        .
  - .           2001 ,   ,      .     ,          (    ),    :Smilie:

----------



----------


## 661

1-  ,     .       ,    ,     ...

----------

,  .
, .
     ,     .

----------

,     +,       ,    -  .       .    ,     ( 15%)     .           ?   ,              ...

----------


## REG_ina

[   - ] ,      .  . 
 ,    -  ,    -      . 

 ,     



> ( )         .  - ,   ... *       ?**         -        (  )      ?
>  -.  .  ,     -      ?


     ,   (,   ,    ,       ). ,      :     . . 
__________________
* .

P.S.        .

----------


## REG_ina

,   . 
"_...       ?_" -     . 
  .               .   -   ,   .  ,   ,    ,   .   ?   ,   . ?   ,    ?  .     . 
.

----------


## .

> [   - ] ,      .  .


        ,         :Wink:          .



> ,   ,    ,   .


    ,       .          .            ,      .           ,

----------


## xxx654

..
   6%...  , .. ,       .... ...
           ...
       ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Natalishka

> ,


       2   ,    ,    -    ,        ,    :yes:

----------

654..      ..   ,     15%  6% ( ),      ,    ..  ..      ..   ,  ,  .     2009    ( ..)     ..   -  ..       ..

----------

, ..       .     -    .       ,    ...  :Stick Out Tongue:         ,    ,  ... :Wow:

----------

10.         
( .    28.04.2009 N 73-)

5.        ,      () ,   , ,        ,                           , ,            ,     .

        ,      .
   ,       ,      ,          .   ,   .

----------


## .

> () , *  , ,        ,*

----------

.   ,      .

----------

,        .    .   ,      .

       ,   6%      .  ,         ,  ,      ,   . ..,       .     ?

,   " "   -   4        5 000 000 . - 4         100 000 .   200 000 . .      . ,    1 000 000 .  ,   .   -         4 000 000 .,            .   ?

1.       3 000 000 .     .   ,        .

2.  .    .

3.          4 000 000 . (   )      .  ?            .        ,    -      ?

,         3  .  ,           ,   . 

    ?

----------

,      : http://forum.klerk.ru/archive/index.php/t-320353.html

----------


## Gala_gl

,  2011        ?  (  229-  27.07.10)

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Gala_gl

,               .          2011           2009  2010 . ?

----------


## mvf

> ...


     ""?

----------


## Gala_gl

,    66  02.07.10

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## Gala_gl

2011 .         ,       .        2009   2010 .  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> 2011


 -     -     ?

----------


## Gala_gl

:     "  "  .4 .1.         .       . ,   ,      ,      2011        2009   2010 .        .  , ,   .

----------


## mvf

> "  "


    - " " -      .

----------


## kiska004

!!!!!   -  2011          .  .       (6%)????           ,             .   ....

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## kiska004

,        ,      .   .

----------


## Gala_gl

> - " " -      .


  .       ,        .      01.01.2012

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## .

> .       ,


  ?             :Embarrassment:        .    2011.
 :Frown: 
   ,     .        - ,

----------


## Zelena

> ,     .        - ,


   ,    ,   ?  :Redface:   ,    "  ",    ? 
          ? :Wink:

----------


## Impaciente

,     .         ??

----------


## .

.    14.01     ,         ,     .

----------


## .

> ,    ,   ?


   ?       ,   ?    ?

----------


## Impaciente

> .    14.01     ,         ,     .


,   ,         .             ?   ?

----------


## Zelena

> ?       ,   ?    ?


    "   ,     .        - ,       ".

----------


## Andyko

> ?   ?

----------

,    6%.   .

----------

6%.  .

----------


## .

:Smilie:      ,      :Smilie:

----------

,    ,      .          ,   ,        .

----------


## GentleLove

,  15%. ,  ...  
   -    .      ""     :Wow:            -  " ".        , -        :Wink:  
 ,    -  . 
    , , .,        ,        ?..  :Smilie: 
 -  , .

----------

,         ,   (      )???
 ,               .

----------


## GentleLove

> ,         ,   (      )???


 ,  .  -   ,         ,       ,       .  ,  .,  ( ),  .   , ,  2  .. 
            (    ).       ,     ,  ,    .

----------

,       :Smilie: )
1.  . 5 . 1 . 23   -               ,     21  1996 . N 129- "  " ( -  N 129-),   ,  ,     ,           . *,   ,     ,       * ,    ,       (. 3 . 4  N 129-). 

2.        (. 3 . 91     ( -  ), . . 18, 23, 25, 45  46    08.02.1998 N 14- "    ")     (. 1 . 97  . 1 . 103  , . . 29, 35, 42, 52, 78, 83, 84.6, 87 - 89, 92    26.12.1995 N 208- "  ")         ,       .
*         ,     * . (    31.05.11 03-11-06/2/85)

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Sakhalinka

> - !!!      ,      .


  )))

----------


## ditl

> ,     ,  ,    .


     ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## ditl

> ,


       ,       ?

----------


## agafono

,                  ,    ..    Exel        .    .       .   ,  :

 1.                   ?     ,        ( 15 %)     :         - .

----------


## GentleLove

*agafono*,           (      http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=265333).
,  -  ,          ?         ?  :Wink: 

*ditl*,     ,   ...   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Val6556

3        ,    .    -.      .

   .       -      ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

*.*, 
   ,  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Protean

http://www.fontanka.ru/2011/11/30/053/
-    ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Annchen

,   , , ,      ,          .    :Confused:

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/129fz_proekt.htm . 2, . 6

----------


## Annchen

*mvf*, ,  - ,          ,  , ,  .

----------


## Romanb

1.         ( -  ):
4)  ,    ,   ,    ,    ( - ,   );

----------


## snowbee

> - !!!      ,      .


.     ))

----------


## mvf

> 


.      6.

----------


## Lady J

15%,    "",     .             ,     -      ?  1  ,      ,    2000   , ...

----------


## .

> 1  ,


7   ,    :Smilie: 
   ?   ?

----------


## happy_rabbit

,    )   .

----------

!        .
   2013   ,     19    .           ,       ?

----------

,       
60-51=100  
10,26-60=100

----------


## REG_ina

> ,         ,   (      )???
>  ,               .


  -   ,    .

----------


## Lady J

> ?   ?


  ,   -    .      .      17,8 ,Axapta      1

----------

> -,        - ?


    -  ,   -    .
--     . 
  90-      ,  ,    -     :  -      ( ,  ,  ,); -           , -    -          ,      ..
       -.
     .      .
     ,  ,           - ,        .
       ,      ,    ,  , ..  .
      .
       . .  ,      .      -,       .   .  .

----------


## .

> .


  ?   ?    ?

----------


## REG_ina

> -  ,   -    .
> --     . 
>   90-      ,  ,    -


 :  ,  .     : , -   -    .  , ,   ,       .   ,   .      ,    ? 
,   /      -    .   ,  ,    (  -    ) -      .

----------


## Kudrsiu

,      !!    .

----------

, ,  .   6%.       ( 10 ).    ?  1  . 2013 .        0 ?

----------


## tinkaer

.

----------

,     1  2013     .

-   - ?

----------


## Tan4ik

**, " "  :Smilie: . ,     22 .

----------

. ))) 
  .
         4 .
          .   (((
 .
,   ,    .

----------


## .

,       ,

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

> ,       ,


..    2013      ,       ?

----------


## .

?

----------

